# Critique Zephyr :-)



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I think we all know Zephyr is perfect. He sure does 

So no critique from me except to say I love those pics.

(He is a beautiful horse too, very nice conformation, I just can't bear to pick him apart!!)


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

As a yearling he has some things that will not change. His legs are what they are. He is light boned in front and straight through the hock behind. He also has some rotations in his fronts.. and he is a little bench knee'd. His neck ties in a bit low at the chest. Currently he is a bit mutton withered, but this is something that will change. He is currently down hill. From the placement of his hocks compared to his knees he is likely going to BE downhill when he matures. He has adequate hind quarters and a nice depth to his body. Pretty color and a nice head.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Yogiwick LOL and thank you Elana, that is very interesting.
I am hoping he won't be downhill but I am interested in what you say about the placement of his hocks to his knees.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Stifle to elbow also counts. FWIW. His stifle is way higher than his elbow. May change but don't count on it changing a lot.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Elena, can you tell me what all this means in terms of rideability and injury risk? Excuse my ignorance here. Anything I should take special measures over when trimming for example?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Horses built down hill are harder to collect and harder to get working off their hind quarters. I find this important. There are disciplines where this is less important such as barrel racing and cutting (if the horse has cow). 

I just like a horse that can balance to the rear. 

Just let him grow and then use him. What do you want to do?


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Nothing major, I will do a wee bit of very minor eventing but mostly I hope to do CTR and pleasure riding  He is half quarter horse, 1/2 anglo arab/stationbred. His dam, who is the quarter horse is not downhill at all and neither is the sire. I wonder where he gets this from! And I sure see now what you mean about the stifle/elbow angle!
Thank you for your candor


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm not the best at critiquing, but I have to say what a GORGEOUS boy you've got there. He is a beautiful colour, and he has a gorgeous head .


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> I hope to do CTR and pleasure riding


 I think he'll be fine for that. If his parents were balanced, there is still a chance he will end up the same way, although ,as was said, he looks pretty down hill right now. I have ridden many, many miles on down hill horses, including CTR. they ride a bit different and don't collect easily, but for what your doing it wont make much difference.

he's gorgeous


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow what a nice looking horse. To me he looks much older than a yearling!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  Yep PixiTrix, he's a yearling - turned the big 1 on 20th November. He's 14.1hh at the moment and growing like a large out of control weed ;-)


----------

